# Moderator Positions Are Coming Up



## Jezlad

With the turn of the new year and our recent 5th year anniversary I want to freshen the place up a bit. We need fresh *BLOOD*

(actually I need company in the mod chatbox during the wee hours of the morning..)

I do have a few prospective mods in mind but I'm open to any and all applications and tend not to approach people, preferring instead for them to demonstarte a desire to step up to the Golden Throne.

If you want to join us please let me know here or via PM with some ideas and suggestions you have to improve or implement new functions. 

Jez


----------



## Djinn24

Are ex-Mods eligible? I am sure Ploss is tired of me telling him about things he needs to go glance at LOL.


----------



## Midge913

I would be interested mate. I would love to see the tutorials section cleaned up and operating in a functional manner with updated index lists.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

I'd be interested as well. I also second Midge's suggestion about the tutorial section. A little clean up might help streamline it a bit :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## komanko

Would've gladly applied but I cant because,

A. Gonna get drafted into the army soon so I would barely have any time to spare.

B. Have no idea how I could help any of the subforums as I only go on the roleplaying threads one and Reever is doing a great job on it already.

Anyway, Good luck to all applicants.


----------



## mcmuffin

I would be very much interested especially in the tactics/tactica forums. I would like to try and get the 40k tactica section back on track, it has been slowing down a lot of late, along with the metagame subforum, which took off so well, but seemed to fall after several months. I definitely think that the versus articles should come back, and would be more than willing to create some of these in order to try and get the ball rolling within the tactica section again.


----------



## Serpion5

I'm game. I'm sure there's something I can do to help.


----------



## Samules

Serpion5 said:


> I'm game. I'm sure there's something I can do to help.



Ditto.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

For me the best features of Heresy are the high quality of the advice given in all areas and the genuine desire to find the best answer that almost all debates display; a trait not evident in every forum.

I hope that my posts have added to this feature and would be honoured to be offered the opportunity of supporting the growth of this valuable trend.


----------



## Dawnstar

I'd be interested in helping out the 40k Army List section actually. I have a fair knowedge of most of the armies and like helping people think about the choices in their list. I'd also want to try and stop some of the negativity with people taking a "Don't take X unit cause it sucks" kind of approach to critiquing lists

Otherwise I'm game to help Heresy however I can


----------



## Ratvan

I would love to get involved with a moderators role maybe within the fantasy section somewhere or specialist games section... I understand you loneliness Jezlad its rather dead around about 3am


----------



## LTP

If you need any help with the painting/ modelling section I'm happy to help. Im just getting back on here after tour but I'm sure I can still be useful.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Always happy to help if I can.

I'd really love to see the blog come back (though I know just how much work it takes) and would be willing to help try to get it back on it's feet.

I also agree with what's been said about the Tactica/Metagame forum as well as Army List areas.


----------



## Aramoro

I would be happy to help out in the Rules or Tactics sections (40K and WHFB) as that's where I hang out the most. Though I can recommend Dave T Hobbit as well.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I have thought of a possible new feature, for which I would be more than happy to do the heavy lifting if required. To avoid cluttering up this thread I have given it is own.



Aramoro said:


> ...I can recommend Dave T Hobbit as well.


Thank you. As many of the best discussions I have had involved you, I am glad our admiration is mutual.

Depending on which roles are pending, I do not think any of the nominees would be short of recommendations.


----------



## arumichic

I would LOVE a chance to be able to help out the site even more especially in the Painting/Modeling and eventually the Tutorial sections (as I am making my way over there), however I feel quite unqualified to do so as I am still pretty new at both Warhammer and Heresy and am still learning from many of the amazing people on here. I do agree with Midge on the revamping of the Tutorial section and possibly even in the Painting/Modeling section. Either way, good luck to any mod prospects and I'll be behind all of you 200%.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I don't mind being added to the list for army lists/tacticas if you need.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

I know I haven't been around long, but, depending on the hours involved, I'd be dead chuffed to be included for the terrain building/painting section.

I see that terrain has taken on a secondary position to painting and modeling, and thats the way it should be, but the odd terrain building compo, similar in function to the painting competitions might really inject some new life into the scenery boards (see what I did there?).:biggrin:

As I said though, it really depends on what sort of hours were talking about. Even if I cant Mod due to time constraints, I'd be glad to help any current mod should they need a hand.:victory:


----------



## Brother Emund

I'll gladly help the site... preferably 40K Fiction or welcoming new Heretics!
I also work late hours (and have access to a terminal at work… but don’t tell the boss… :security:damn)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I don't mind helping out the Black Library related forum and its subheading if you need me, that is - I believe that CP's doing fine on his own, though.


----------



## Firefighter X

As I spend more time on Heresy than playing or painting, I too am volunteering to be conscripted into the ranks.

I tend to spend the bulk of my time on here in the Project Logs, Army List, and Fall in Heretics threads. I enjoy helping out and making sure to the newer members are genuinely made to feel welcome and to guide them to the appropriate threads regarding their questions.

Mod position or not, I'll keep on at it regardless.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I would be interested in a moderator position but I will struggle to stay awake at silly times such as 2 A.M.

As for zones. I often frequent both general 40K and Fantasy as well as the Off Topic section, Video Games, News and Current Events, News and Rumours as well as occasionally the Rules and Tactic discussions of both 40K and Fantasy so I do drift a bit.

As for an idea I know that there might be some budding authors on Heresy who might want to submit work for BL to consider. Perhaps a thread or feature for new said stories could be published and a cadre of users can supply C+C as well as the helpful advice that Heresy is known for to give such writers an idea of what the market might want in their stories.

If I am not eligible I will also recommend David T Hobbit. The guy (Gal?) is always a nice chap with a good track record (to my knowledge) which I think will make him good mod material.


----------



## Svartmetall

Stephen_Newman said:


> If I am not eligible I will also recommend David T Hobbit. The guy (Gal?) is always a nice chap with a good track record (to my knowledge) which I think will make him good mod material.


I'd like to second this; DTH has always been one of the most helpful, eloquent and positive people on the forum, and I think he'd be a good choice.


----------



## Azkaellon

Ill toss my hat into the ring since i would make a good mod. Mostly because no mater what i do everyone hates me anyhow"


----------



## D-A-C

I visit the site regularly and I tend to always check the Fluff section, General section and both Chaos Army List sections (they are the only ones though) and sometimes the T.V/Movie and Video Games sections.

I tend to get on well with most people, both the newcomers and those that make up the Core of the Heresy Community and I'm pretty relaxed, but have called a few things out every now and then (such as threads going off topic, or excessive hating/trolling)

I'm not sure what the technical requirements are in terms of PC knowledge, but I'm very competent and willing to learn.

Finally, I also have a couple of ideas on how to maybe improve the site. 

So if your still looking for the help, just let me know.


----------



## dark angel

Eh.

If we're throwing our gauntlets down, I'll gladly drop mine in; always looking towards the betterment of Heresy-Online, right?


----------



## Alsojames

If you're in England, that makes 2-3 AM 7-8 AM here (roughly), and I'm always on in the mornings around those times before I go to school.

I could help out in the WHFB sections or the Off-Topic forums, I dwell there the most.


----------



## Kreuger

DecrepitDragon said:


> ... I'd be dead chuffed to be included for the terrain building/painting section.
> 
> I see that terrain has taken on a secondary position to painting and modeling, and thats the way it should be, but the odd terrain building compo, similar in function to the painting competitions might really inject some new life into the scenery boards (see what I did there?).:biggrin:


I think that's a wonderful idea!

I'd offer myself, but I haven't been on much lately. The wife and I just cast our own new little miniature and she takes up all our free time!

I think a lot of the veterans who have volunteered would make excellent additions to the team. 

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID

*starting threads*

hi, i think the forum is great just the way it is, but just one thing... now, ive tried seeking help, and done what people have told me, looked in the help section, nothing seems to work, so if it is at all possible, and if people dont mind, could it be possible to make it EASIER to find the button to make a new post, or thread? it would help me out soo much, as i have a lot of things to ask, and show and all that, and ive been on this sight a fair whil, and it just seems like im not as... contributing as i would like... suggestions are open, and preffered message replies, so i know when someone has responded... thank you very much if responded....


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Svartmetall said:


> I'd like to second this; DTH has always been one of the most helpful, eloquent and positive people on the forum, and I think he'd be a good choice.


Duly, and completely deservedly, thirded.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Kreuger said:


> I think that's a wonderful idea!
> 
> I'd offer myself, but I haven't been on much lately. The wife and I just cast our own new little miniature and she takes up all our free time!


Thanks for the support there Kreuger - we certainly need more terrain oriented guys posting I think.

And congrats on the new addition - I'm still waiting on my second "casting" - mould seems a little different this time around though. By the time he arrives though they should be just the right size for an apocalypse "counts as" Warlord and a warhound titans.

:biggrin:


----------



## stevey293

Far more destructive than a warlord though. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Purple Mojo

Dont know if this has been suggested, but I'd like to see the Fantasy section divided the way the 40k section is; with tactica by army and army lists by army. Right now there is only a general army list section and an a general tactica section.


----------



## Serpion5

Purple Mojo said:


> Dont know if this has been suggested, but I'd like to see the Fantasy section divided the way the 40k section is; with tactica by army and army lists by army. Right now there is only a general army list section and an a general tactica section.


I never noticed the difference before. :laugh: 

It would require traffic in those sections to be high enough to warrant the change though.


----------



## Jezlad

Just a quick update, I'm going to go through this with the staff over the next day or so and make some decisions


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Woo! Fresh blood! opcorn:

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Commissar Ploss said:


> Woo! Fresh blood! opcorn:
> 
> CP


I'm not sure whether to be excited or afraid of your enthusiasm.


----------



## morfangdakka

Serpion5 said:


> I'm not sure whether to be excited or afraid of your enthusiasm.


 
Be afraid be very, very afraid of Ploss's enthusiasm. *shudders*

(Yes, that's how afraid you should be... I'm takin control of your posts and fixing your shudderz! :crazy: -CP)


----------



## humakt

morfangdakka said:


> Be afraid be very, very afraid of Ploss's enthusiasm. *shudders*
> 
> (Yes, that's how afraid you should be... I'm takin control of your posts and fixing your shudderz! :crazy: -CP)



Hahahahahahaha, the power, the power!!!!!!!!!

Ooops sorry lost control for a moment there.


----------



## Serpion5

Sanity is for the weak? :shok:


----------



## Azkaellon

Serpion5 said:


> Sanity is for the weak? :shok:


That makes me the most powerful being on the planet.



humakt said:


> Hahahahahahaha, the power, the power!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ooops sorry lost control for a moment there.


....Oh this can't end well.:rtfm:


----------



## Doelago

humakt said:


> Hahahahahahaha, the power, the power!!!!!!!!!


I had a feeling it would come this.


----------



## Azkaellon

Doelago said:


> I had a feeling it would come this.


Hey as long as they keep the clothes on.....


----------



## Dawnstar

The Emperor protects? :shok:


----------



## Doelago

Dawnstar said:


> The Emperor protects? :shok:


The Emperor Protects, but it does no harm to double check.


----------



## Dawnstar

Doelago said:


> The Emperor Protects, but it does no harm to double check.


Maybe I'll triple check. You can never be too sure around these parts


----------



## Svartmetall




----------



## Dawnstar

Do they have one big enough to protect this thread? :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Svartmetall said:


>


that should say "12 premium Void Shield condoms."


----------



## jonileth

No, I really don't think they do...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

that is now my avatar. :smoke:

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Svart... Look what you did now.


----------



## Svartmetall

Serpion5 said:


> Svart... Look what you did now.


My work here is done :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon

Svartmetall said:


> My work here is done :biggrin:


Well your stopping an army of mini plosses from being created.....So im not sure if thats community service or preventing the world from being taken over by tall men.....


----------



## DeathKlokk

Dave the Hobbit get's my vote as well. In case it matters at this point. He knows his stuff and has corrected even me (possibly). :so_happy:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

DeathKlokk said:


> Dave the Hobbit.... has corrected even me (possibly). :so_happy:


I have no recollection of that incident.

I would also like to take this opportuntiy to clear up any speculation by stating that I have no interest in being Prime Minister at this time.


----------



## Aramoro

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I have no recollection of that incident.
> 
> I would also like to take this opportuntiy to clear up any speculation by stating that I have no interest in being Prime Minister at this time.


Aiming for EU President straight off then?


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Dave T Hobbit said:


> . . . . I have no interest in being Prime Minister at this time.


Thats a shame Dave. You couldn't do any worse than the last couple.:grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

DecrepitDragon said:


> Thats a shame Dave. You couldn't do any worse than the last couple.:grin:


Your faint praise slightly warms me.


----------



## Dawnstar

It appears congrats are in order there Dave 

Well done on the Mod spot!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Dawnstar said:


> It appears congrats are in order there Dave
> 
> Well done on the Mod spot!


Thank you.

I am still slightly stunned at how many people posted here or PM'd me to say they thought I should be a Mod.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

I didn't, if that makes you feel any better:spiteful:


Congrats, I thought you'd get the job!


----------



## Boc

The whole neighborhood's gone to shit! Congrats, fellas!


----------



## Tim/Steve

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am still slightly stunned at how many people posted here or PM'd me to say they thought I should be a Mod.


Good sense, friendly and enough patience to get the job done... ok, so you have none of those, but neither do the rest of us.

Welcome to the team


----------



## Svartmetall

Congratulations, Monsieur le Halfling!


----------



## mcmuffin

Well done guys


----------



## komanko

Dawnstar said:


> It appears congrats are in order there Dave
> 
> Well done on the Mod spot!


Indeed congrats, well deserved.

Edit: Congrats to all new mods and good luck with the new position. Just dont let the power get to your heads  :crazy:


----------



## turel2

Congrats guys, may Absolute Power corrupt Absolutely. :laugh:


----------



## TheKingElessar

Yes indeed, congrats to all. 

DTH, I would certainly have added my name to the list of backers had I seen this thread before now.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am still slightly stunned at how many people posted here or PM'd me to say they thought I should be a Mod.


Don't be so surprised.

Me among (I believe) many others believe that you were the best person to get the position. 

A well deserved congratulations are in order for all our new overseers!


----------



## Rhino 88

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am still slightly stunned at how many people posted here or PM'd me to say they thought I should be a Mod.


How much did i win.?? hehe congrats...Norm and Dave...look forward to your moving my threads... well done !


----------



## Serpion5

Ah, I remember when I was a brand new member, ignorant to the ways of the webs back in the March of odd '10... 

And over the (almost) two years that followed, you all came to know me through my various levels of in depth advice to my inane ramblings of practically nothing. :read:

And now... :spiteful:



Also, congratz are in order to Norm, Dave and Doelago. :clapping:


----------



## Styro-J

Oh no, not Serpion too! haha

Anyway, congrats guys and good luck keeping this mess in order!


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Congrats guys - I've had the occasional comment or conversation with some of you new mods, and I have to say that it couldn't have happened to a nicer bunch.

Best of luck, and enjoy the power before the responsibilities get heavy. :victory:


----------



## Azkaellon

Serpion5 said:


> Ah, I remember when I was a brand new member, ignorant to the ways of the webs back in the March of odd '10...
> 
> And over the (almost) two years that followed, you all came to know me through my various levels of in depth advice to my inane ramblings of practically nothing. :read:
> 
> And now... :spiteful:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, congratz are in order to Norm, Dave and Doelago. :clapping:


norm, Cool, Dave, Cool, Doel + Serp....oh $#(@ the stuff just hit the fan D:


----------



## Dawnstar

Congrats to everyone!! :grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Congrats guys :victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Hmm I haven't tried to piss off Serpion or Doelago in a while, now that they're staff...got to make sure I do 

'Grats to norm and dave, at least those 2 deserve it opcorn:


----------



## komanko

Baron Spikey said:


> Hmm I haven't tried to piss off Serpion or Doelago in a while, now that they're staff...got to make sure I do


Count me in!

Be afraid everyone, it is the beginning of a pony revolution led by the head brony Serp, run for your lives while you still can.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Baron Spikey said:


> Hmm I haven't tried to piss off Serpion or Doelago in a while, now that they're staff...got to make sure I do
> 
> 'Grats to norm and dave, at least those 2 deserve it opcorn:


Blatant favouritism:angry:... I demand to be pissed off by you too! Don't make me be reasonable!unish:


----------



## Serpion5

Baron Spikey said:


> Hmm I haven't tried to piss off Serpion or Doelago in a while, now that they're staff...got to make sure I do
> 
> 'Grats to norm and dave, at least those 2 deserve it opcorn:


Oh you.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

I would like to try my hand at it, I've been a forum moderator before on the EA-RRO forums, and I've been playing 40k for about 12-15ish years now and have most resource material available. So yeah I would like to help out in either the 40k section of the modelling and painting, not saying I'm the best but if anyone needs advice on fluff, rules, or painting I'll give it my best shot. 
Also like mentioned earlier I would be willing to sit down and index some of the articles that are in some sub-forums just so people can find them easier really.

LoA


----------



## Azkaellon

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Blatant favouritism:angry:... I demand to be pissed off by you too! Don't make me be reasonable!unish:


Well if you push him to far we might get matt ward staring in "goastys''.....:wasntme:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Congrats to those that made it, Norm, Serpion, Doelago and Dave.


----------



## bitsandkits

well done to the new MODS, you deserve you new orange letters and i wish you all the best with keeping the rabble in line.


----------



## Svartmetall

bitsandkits said:


> well done to the new MODS, you deserve you new orange letters and i wish you all the best with keeping the rabble in line.


I'm not rabble!

I'm a miscreant


----------



## Zodd

Congratulation to all the New Blood


----------



## Djinn24

Keep a punching bag and tylenol around lol.


----------



## gen.ahab

Baron Spikey said:


> Hmm I haven't tried to piss off Serpion or Doelago in a while, now that they're staff...got to make sure I do
> 
> 'Grats to norm and dave, at least those 2 deserve it opcorn:


Wait, they made Serpion ans Doelago mods? See, this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## D-A-C

I wish I could congratulate the new mods, but after the recent rumours of how they won their positions through monetary bribes and sexual favours, I just can't bring myself to do it.

I mean, for goodness sake, I'd of been happy to offer both ... but no-one asked me!!! 










Congrats guys.


----------



## Azkaellon

gen.ahab said:


> Wait, they made Serpion ans Doelago mods? See, this is why we can't have nice things.


I lawled :biggrin:


----------



## Dawnstar

I leave for a day and Serp becomes a mod?!

How long was I gone?


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Dawnstar said:


> I leave for a day and Serp becomes a mod?!
> 
> How long was I gone?


A day apparently.


----------



## Serpion5

Wow. I seem popular.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> Wow. I seem popular.


Popular is good!

More people to collect "donations" from :grin:


----------



## Aramoro

Baron Spikey said:


> Hmm I haven't tried to piss off Serpion or Doelago in a while, now that they're staff...got to make sure I do
> 
> 'Grats to norm and dave, at least those 2 deserve it opcorn:


Exactly, 2 Good Mods is better than none, and well I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

D-A-C said:


> I wish I could congratulate the new mods, but after the recent rumours of how they won their positions through monetary bribes and sexual favours, I just can't bring myself to do it.


The sexual favours are actually just to make candidates get naked in a comfortable environment.

What most people do not realise is that, as spiritual leaders of Heresy, the Mods must not only be wise and noble but also perfect physical specimens.

I only made it into the shortlist because the Judge's panel ruled that having Cameron Diaz walk through the shot had brought down the average attractiveness of photograph 203 in my portfolio.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I thought there should be a 'rant' sub-forum, because you sometimes get huge amounts of threads ranting about how unfair various armies are or how some codexes need new releases, and these continually get new posts meaning they resurface too often!


----------



## ckcrawford

Congrats everyone. 

Serp and Doel have always made the 40k place fun, I'm sure they will continue to do so.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Congratulations all around fellas! Now that you're a mod Serp, I expect tons of favoritism points to be pointed towards the Original Works section! I mean someone's got to keep Plossy in line lest he wander off in some innebriated state and burn the place down! I don't envy you, good sir...Not one bit... 

Seriously though, excellent choices. Each of you fine gents works hard to help improve these forums. This is a well-deserved punishment for your loyalty! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Serpion5

Don't worry Nate. Between all of the fluff and fiction mods our chances of one day overthrowing him are increased. There's four of us now... :spiteful:

And thank you. :thank_you:


----------



## Azkaellon

Serpion5 said:


> Don't worry Nate. Between all of the fluff and fiction mods our chances of one day overthrowing him are increased. There's four of us now... :spiteful:
> 
> And thank you. :thank_you:


I dunno man ploss must have a pretty large weapon collection........


----------



## Commissar Ploss

:smoke: :king:

CP


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Serpion5 said:


> Don't worry Nate. Between all of the fluff and fiction mods our chances of one day overthrowing him are increased. There's four of us now... :spiteful:


You are assuming all the Mods will unite against him.

Maybe I will align my beard with his to fight off you clean-faced poltroons.


----------



## Boc

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You are assuming all the Mods will unite against him.
> 
> Maybe I will align my beard with his to fight off you clean-faced poltroons.


Then you shall be dealt with accordingly and sent to swim with the fish...


----------



## Red Corsairs

And as a non fluff/fiction member of staff, I will sit and watch the action with my popcorn opcorn:

Hmmm, these staff threads always end up like this. Proof we are the sillyiest members of the site :grin:


----------



## Midge913

Red Corsairs said:


> And as a non fluff/fiction member of staff, I will sit and watch the action with my popcorn opcorn:
> 
> Hmmm, these staff threads always end up like this. Proof we are the sillyiest members of the site :grin:


I'll bring the beer RC:drinks:


----------



## TheKingElessar

I will provide both sides with arms throughout the conflict to increase my own profit...


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Serpion5 said:


> Don't worry Nate. Between all of the fluff and fiction mods our chances of one day overthrowing him are increased. There's four of us now... :spiteful:
> 
> And thank you. :thank_you:


VIVA LA REVOLUCION! :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Red Corsairs said:


> And as a non fluff/fiction member of staff, I will sit and watch the action with my popcorn opcorn:
> 
> Hmmm, these staff threads always end up like this. Proof we are the sillyiest members of the site :grin:


my favorite part is the fact that most of these threads end up being about me. :laugh: 

ahhh, good times. :smoke:

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Of course Ploss. It's all to inflate your ego and lul you into a false sense of security. It will make you childishly easy to manipulate. But don't tell Ploss. :secret: 


Of course, the real deciding factor will be whoever can win Darkreever over. 

He's the next mod most closely aligned with fluff or fiction. The question is does he hold any loyalty to Ploss or will he aid the lesser mods in their conquest? 

Or, will he play both sides like fools and emerge more powerful than ever before? 


It's like Commoragh back here. :security:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Serpion5 said:


> It's like Commoragh back here. :security:


Everyone fears Jezdrubal Vexed?


----------



## humakt

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Everyone fears Jezdrubal Vexed?


Isnt that some sort of decogestant chest rub?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Yeah. Jez insults the mucus and it dies of shock.


----------

